
Avoiding Pipeline Stalls in Hyper-Threaded Processors - rpledge
http://www.drdobbs.com/go-parallel/article/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=52IRMFJZJZRZPQE1GHPSKHWATMY32JVN?articleID=225702843
======
hga
It this an article that time forgot? It's about the failed Netburst Intel
microarchitecture used by e.g. the Pentium 4. AMD stayed with the Pentium Pro
approach and Intel returned to it; I have no idea (at least based on the
article) if the features described in this article made it into later
microarchitectures.

